# VB Script für Anfänger



## Jared566 (17. November 2009)

*VB Script für Anfänger*

Hallo Leute, 

Ich werde demnächst in der Schule VBS Lernen und damit ich schonmal etwas vorahnung habe, suche ich ein gut verständliches buch für VB Scripte.

Zudem bin ich noch an einem eigenen Projekt dran. Ich möchte Benutzer über eine Website (wahrscheinliche mit vbs einbindung) im Active Directorie sperren / entsperren / pw zurücksetzten...

Fals irgendwer eine Idee / Codeschnipsel hat bitte melden 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## M@DXTRIS (17. November 2009)

*AW: VB Script für Anfänger*

Hier wären dann mal ein Paar Bücher:

Galileo Computing : Buch : Einstieg ins Windows Scripting

Windows-Programmierung mit VBScript: Amazon.de: Helma Spona: Bücher

Hier was auf Wikibooks (online und gratis)
Visual Basic Script (VBS) ? Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher


----------

